

Show HN: My silly twist on the Facebook Like button - fezzl
http://www.zuupy.com/ilikeon/

======
makeee
I made a site similar to this right after the like button was released. Grew
to over 2 million visitors a day in 4 days.. then facebook started blocking
sites that used the like button without any real content.. So if this grows
don't expect it to last very long.

~~~
fezzl
Thanks for the heads-up. There's a similar website called Hey I Like, it's a
Facebook app. They still seem to be around after months. What was your
concept?

~~~
makeee
Yeah noticed that.. it was exactly the same as Hey I Like. My only thought as
to why facebook is allowing Hey I Like to stay up is that they're getting a
portion of the ad revenue (since it's a canvas app).

------
guynamedloren
Either this is more complicated than it should be, or I am totally missing
something... Is there anyway to actually "Like" what you submit (besides
waiting for it to show up in the random stream)?

~~~
fezzl
Hi, you should be redirected to the page that you created after you click the
button. However, you have to manually click Like once you're at that page.

~~~
guynamedloren
Oh, right. I see it now. But it doesn't seem to be posting to my facebook..?

~~~
fezzl
One weakness is that it wouldn't post it automatically. I believe that it's
against Facebook's policy to auto-Like something for visitors. So, clicking
create would create the entry, but not Like it yet.

~~~
guynamedloren
I acknowledge that. I meant to say that it doesn't even post when I click the
"like" button, even thought I am logged into facebook.

~~~
chopsueyar
With a left, and then a right...

you were both Zuckerpunched.

------
motters
<http://www.zuupy.com/ilikeon/entry/717002/>

~~~
fezzl
So it's you who has been submitting posts of this nature?

~~~
motters
"Of this nature", perhaps.

